# Lanters vs flashlights



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Just wondering what you other bank catfishermen think about using lanterns on the river while fishing. This is something that I have done a lot in the past, but lately iv been sitting in the dark with my head lamp ready if needed. Some say it spooks the fish. Some say light brings bugs - bugs bring forage fish - forage fish bring catfish. What do you use.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

If I'm specifically targeting flatheads, no lights at all unless I need it to land the fish... flatheads are sensitive to the light and a lantern can create a 20ft+ area glow


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

You can always put tin foil on one side of your globe, so you light your area not the water. Even still, I prefer no light at all aside from a small flashlight when need be.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

i,ve seen building a fire and lanterns shut the bite completly down. go for wher,in am out to noth,in


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

i use a headlamp only, it comes on when i land a fish or get bait


----------



## negs (May 25, 2010)

what are your guys opinions on using black lights?


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

black lights are defenitly worth the investment light up your mono like the fourth of july


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Yeah, it's been a while since I posted....like 2 years I know! Will be posting regularly again though!
I will use a lantern when I can keep it from broadcasting light onto the water I am fishing. Most of the time I will opt for just a flashlight though. It really depends on the water clarity and depth I am fishing though. If I am fishing deep river holes, I will light the place up and it does not affect them at all. If I am fishing shallow flats on lakes or rivers especially in clear water, it is lights out definitely! Will be fishing Burr Oak @ Dock 4 tonight and may use a lantern back away from the water. Had a park officer stop there last night for 3 hours with his lights on the water! Didn't have a single run until long after he left! Lanterns are OK if you control the light!


----------



## negs (May 25, 2010)

CarpFreak5328 said:


> black lights are defenitly worth the investment light up your mono like the fourth of july


its all i use whether fishing from boat or shore. just wandering what you guys thought of it spooking fish. IMO it doesn't


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I keep the lantern on low and when it's time to land the fish just turn it up!


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

I always use a lantren and never seen no affect but where I fish mostly there is lights reflecting off the water from a busines across the river


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Use a light if u want it never goes as deep as u think 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

the black lights i use dont really seem to shine anymore than about 3 feet or so.


----------

